# newb, tank and stand pics



## ace_1808 (Aug 16, 2004)

Some pics of my stand I just finished building along with my 135 that I just finished setting up. Got 6 RB's and a Oscar in it, (yeah I know the oscar will be food sooner or later) Let me know what yall think. thanks.

Here are some before shots.


----------



## ace_1808 (Aug 16, 2004)

Now here are some after shots:


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

looks great, I cant do that sh*t by myself, I have to have someone else make it for me


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

AWESOME...but i have one comment, TOO EMPTY! get some more pygos in there >


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

that looks like onw awsome tank


----------



## saminoski (Jun 3, 2004)

looka hella good man


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

wow ! looks spookily like mine !


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

GREAT work. So you built the stand from scratch? How long did it take?


----------



## unknown (Sep 7, 2004)

I think that your tank, stand and fish look great!


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

looks good.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i think it looks amazing except the feeders on the bottom tank







, use shrimp and whitefish fillet and also i definatly reccomend getting soem plants in there alot of em and some driftwood, it will make it loo more natural and your fish will love it, looks amazing


----------



## ace_1808 (Aug 16, 2004)

yup built the tank from scratch took about 3 weeks, staining it was a bitch just cause I used pine which was naturally really whitish took 4 coats to get that color. I didn't even bother to stain the inside just cause I wanted to set up my tank already hehe.

hey alan thats a nice stand too man, you build that yourself?

zygapophysis thanks for the advice, yes definitely need driftwood but still scratching for money to get some caribes. oh and that feeder tank is just there for guests when they check out the piranhas then i throw a feeder in there (those feeders are leftovers from my tank cycling. Other then that I never feed them feeders, just krill and shrimp. But gotta admit its nice too watch some feeder action.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

looks awesome!!! i would get some plants for sure... get fake if u dont wanna care for the plant


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah thats actually not a bad idea, just give em feeders once in a while when guests are over, this also helps them keep their hunting abilitys


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ace_1808 said:


> yup built the tank from scratch took about 3 weeks, staining it was a bitch just cause I used pine which was naturally really whitish took 4 coats to get that color. I didn't even bother to stain the inside just cause I wanted to set up my tank already hehe.
> 
> hey alan thats a nice stand too man, you build that yourself?
> 
> zygapophysis thanks for the advice, yes definitely need driftwood but still scratching for money to get some caribes. oh and that feeder tank is just there for guests when they check out the piranhas then i throw a feeder in there (those feeders are leftovers from my tank cycling. Other then that I never feed them feeders, just krill and shrimp. But gotta admit its nice too watch some feeder action.


 i'd like to lie to you and say yes but i didn't.i've got a friend who is a cabinet maker.only charged me 50 quid not bad heh


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I love it.


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

nice tank and nicer Ps u got there bud....hey i noticed a pleco in the feeder tank...why dont u have that guy in the P tank instead?
and i dont see any oscar in ther ....maybe he became lunch?


----------



## ace_1808 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for the compliments guys...

DaBreeze yeah theres a pleco down there in the feeder tank, he used to be in the P tank but he wasn't cleaning as much as he was crapping so I took him out. Oh and yeah the oscar is still in there but just really scared to come out, if you look closely at one of the pics you can see his reflection off on the right.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very nice, do you feed your p's those goldfish in the bottom???


----------



## ace_1808 (Aug 16, 2004)

Feeder tank is just there for guests when they check out the piranhas then i throw a feeder in there (those feeders are leftovers from my tank cycling. Other then that I never feed them feeders, just krill and shrimp. But gotta admit its nice too watch some feeder action.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Squwigy (Oct 4, 2004)

Good job!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

I love the setup man. Keeping it real simple it looks awesome







. Good luck keeping it going!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats sweet looking


----------



## ace_1808 (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks for the compliments...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's awesome. As a suggestion for when you want to post some piranha pictures in the pic forum, wait until dark and use only the tank lighting for your shots. The glare on that glass is brutal and you've got such a cool looking setup you should show it off









Great work on the stand


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Very nice man, you're quite the craftsman







.


----------

